# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  18 grams Bumblebee!!!

## Gefu

Hi, this is Gefú from Mexico City. My female het for albino leyed 4.5 eggs. One of these eggs weighed 50 grams. The egg looked like a slug, but half of the egg was fertile. 

Two months later, a micro-machine Bumblebee 66% het was born weighing 18 grams. She weighed 7 grams more than my Morelia viridis babies.  :Rolleyes2: 

Now, she is eating a fuzzy every week. *Do you think that she will become a normal adult female?*

Thanks.











With her brothers:























 :Taz:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (02-01-2011),AmA (11-19-2010),_axeman569_ (02-03-2011),ballpythonluvr (08-01-2010),_Beardedragon_ (08-02-2010),_BPelizabeth_ (08-01-2010),_Brian Fobian_ (07-31-2010),Brie (11-22-2010),Bugbug (08-14-2011),_cinderbird_ (11-17-2010),Cody John Steele (11-17-2010),_Coils_ (08-01-2010),_CoolioTiffany_ (07-31-2010),_Danounet_ (11-20-2010),Dixie Serpent Den (07-31-2010),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (08-01-2010),_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (11-19-2010),green farmer (02-02-2011),iCandiExotics (08-01-2010),Jessica Loesch (08-13-2011),_joe23_ (11-18-2010),_jsmorphs2_ (08-02-2010),_Jyson_ (02-01-2011),K2exotics (02-01-2011),Lcm Reptiles (02-15-2011),lilbit (11-21-2010),_loonunit_ (02-01-2011),Lthv (11-17-2010),_merdcme_ (11-18-2010),_Mft62485_ (05-01-2011),Misfit (05-01-2011),_Oroborous_ (07-31-2010),_Quiet Tempest_ (11-19-2010),_Redneck_Crow_ (08-14-2011),reno-cg (11-17-2010),_satomi325_ (08-21-2011),_scutechute_ (02-02-2011),_shaunwithbite_ (11-17-2010),_shorty54_ (11-21-2010),SixSnakes (08-01-2010),_SpencerShanks_ (11-27-2010),_steveboos_ (11-18-2010),_stratus_020202_ (08-01-2010),_T&C Exotics_ (02-02-2011),_thedarkwolf25_ (02-01-2011),ThePaganJew (02-02-2011),thienbao (11-18-2010),Tidus10 (02-04-2011),TriniBP (08-01-2010),x_gilmore_x (12-01-2010)

----------


## Brian Fobian

Awesome post - thanks for sharing  :Smile:  How much do bp babies usually weight? Around 40-50 grams??

----------


## Big Gunns

She's a beauty and she will most likely grow up to be a perfectly normal adult. BG has had them just like that and they catch up in size quick. If they eat good...you'll never know they were once a Leeetle Minion/runt. :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

She's certainly got the will to live - that's for sure. I don't see any reason why she wouldn't grow to normal adult size. She's beautiful!

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

What an adorable little pumpkin....so sweet. Congratulations!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## j_h_smith

Esting lile that, it won't take too much time before it catches up to it's siblings.

Congrats!
Jim Smith

----------


## Brunoheart

> 


This pic is adorable and should be entered in the BPOM contest.  I'm sorry I can't answer your question, but had to comment on the pic and give kuddos to you for not giving up on her!!

----------


## bsash

She looks good, I think she'll grow just fine.

----------


## shakyhand

i think she was so hungry in that tiny egg... lol.. eating like that, she will grow like weeds.

----------


## Paysons Bps

Thats a leggit bumble bee! I really hopes he makes it to adult hood! Wish you the best of luck amigo! 

-Payson!

----------


## Bruceweb

Amazing little bee.. :Smile:

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

> 



She's see-through! How cute :Smile:

----------


## Jsh

She beautiful!

----------


## fire-eyes

What, wow, how adorable. I LOVE to see and hear about tiny ball pythons!

Believe it or not, and you may already be aware of this, there's pics and the story of a 15 gram ball python that has made it on these forums. There's three threads:

 - http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97344
 - http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97344
 - http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=102107

I forget if there is any advice but it's a great series of posts.

----------

Gefu (07-31-2010)

----------


## BPHERP

To steal a line from Jurassic Park, 'Nature finds a way".

----------


## oddball exotics

Smallest BP I've ever seen! Good for you! :Good Job:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Omg.. she is so adorable. Wow. And she has a nice reduced pattern. Good luck with her :Good Job:

----------


## volcom

she's amazing!!!!

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

she's a beauty! keep us updated on her growth!  :Good Job:

----------


## MissDixie

What a cutie!!!  She seems to have quite an appetite.....you should have no worries if she keeps that up!  :Good Job:

----------


## Dixie Serpent Den

I think the bee will be just fine!! Good luck with her and she is going to be one looker when she grows up!!

----------


## Oroborous

Oh my god! That is the most adorable snake I have ever seen hatch out of a boob egg! I can see it becoming a monster adult to, how cute!

----------


## seeya205

I think she will do just fine!  My spider was 34 grams when hatched and is one of my best feeders!  He is now 218 grams and was hatched Oct.'09!  She is a beautiful bee! Congrats!

----------


## Inugohan

Not only is it the smallest bee Ive ever seen, but it's also the nicest one! That yellow just pops!!! I see a good future for this snake, congrats! ~Caylan.S.~

----------


## gcanibe

_Shes the Smallest beauty Bee_

----------


## appygirl84

She is beautiful.  With an appetite like that I think she'll grow.  Also people who say my bp is to small to eat a "_____" should see that picture of her eating that mouse or rat.  Whichever it is. 
If she doesn't grow to full size, just plan on breeding micro ball pythons. =)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Holy cow she's tiny!!!! That's so amazing! And she's absolutely stunning to top it all off! Looks like she's a good eater and will do just fine!  :Good Job:

----------


## AwBaillie

Like the others, I think she'll grow up to be just fine!

We had a clutch like that last year, all of the babies came out, just over 30g, with our bumblebee female weighing 22g. I can proudly say, that she is now over 600g.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Oh my gosh! What an adorable little snake!  I have never seen on that tiny!

----------


## Oxylepy

Start tiny get friggin huge. She's gunna be a 5' 5000g monster before long  :Wink:

----------


## SnakeLady1990

Most ball pythons that hatch from a boob egg do just fine, and are smaller than the rest...everyone I know and from you tube vid's I watch all boob egg babies grow up evenly and even surpass normally hatched ones.

Good luck w/ the little cutie ;p

----------


## shelliebear

She is a beautiful bee! (: Wow!

----------


## yuvi oh

awww thats so cute! the most cutest bee I've seen...  :Very Happy:  :Good Job:

----------


## patb201985

wow what a story and thats a really nice bee, reduce !

----------


## PolkaDotPenguin

ohh wow that is amazing!!!
Please keep us update on her  :Very Happy: 

I love how she is see-through! that is a trip!

----------


## ericzerka24

wow that is insane small...good thing that egg didn't completely slug out :Good Job:

----------


## Marcuzzzz

cool story!! the mouldy egg that still hatched and also had an extremely pretty little bumblebee in it. looks like it will be just fine! congrats on it

----------


## PweEzy

note to self, incubate half boobed eggs... that bee looks awesome to me, congrats!

----------


## stratus_020202

Awww! She is gorgeous! What a great story. Congrats on her  :Smile:

----------


## joepythons

Wow  :Surprised: .I bet she becomes a big girl  :Good Job:

----------


## katieLPN

OMG so tiny but beautiful just beautiful  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## A.VinczeBPs

Awwww :Razz: 
She'll be just fine!

----------


## BPelizabeth

Aww look what a good eater she is!  

I had a "tiny" I got from a store...when I brought her home she was only 33 grams.  Lord knows how tiny she was when she was born.  I swear it took FOREVER for her to get bigger even though she ate really well.  Anyways...all of a sudden, totally out of the blue she got really big and I swear it was over night.  Now she went from a tiny scared shy lil girl to a big sassy hisser...lol :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Animals As Leaders

That is awesome, great story!!

----------


## Mephys

She is the cutest tiny BP I have ever seen and she is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing that ,it's amazing to see what nature can do!

----------


## alexOATH

She is just beautiful!

What a cutie.

----------


## CeLLLLL

wow that's tiny!!

----------


## Gefu

Thanks guys for your comments!!!

Here one more picture with her mom:

----------

_HypoPita_ (08-13-2011),_Mft62485_ (05-01-2011),_Oxylepy_ (08-02-2010),PolkaDotPenguin (08-02-2010),_Quiet Tempest_ (11-19-2010),_shaunwithbite_ (11-17-2010),_shelliebear_ (05-02-2011)

----------


## PolkaDotPenguin

ohhh wow! that is a huge comparison!!! But she is darling!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gefu

Six months later.

----------


## fire-eyes

Thank you for the update, I'm so happy things have gone well. The baby pictures have got to be up there with the cutest anywhere on this site as well.

----------


## zina10

Aw, what a cutie. Still looks so ethereal and delicate. Just absolutely beautiful !!!! 
I would keep her forever !

----------


## DemmBalls

That's amazing!  Glad to see she is doing well!  She is beautiful too!  Very reduced pattern and clean!

----------


## Ben.L

Ridiculously cute  :Good Job:

----------


## dr del

Ahhhh  :Wuv: 




> Six months later.


That's a nice update indeed and it's nice to see she has kept her stunning good looks.  :Very Happy: 


dr del

----------


## wax32

Wow she is still really small! But she is outrageous!! I'm glad she is doing well for you still.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mpkeelee

she looks awesome. glad shes doin good

----------


## sookieball

hands down a spectacular example of a perfect bee... no matter the size. congrats!

----------


## seeya205

She looks great!  Love the yellow streak!!!

----------


## angllady2

Thank you so much for the update.

She has got to be one of the most beautiful bee's I've ever seen.  She might be taking her time to grow, but growing she is.

Gale

----------


## shaunwithbite

5 star thread, amazing story...  :Good Job: 

She so beautiful ... She a little miracle  :Very Happy:

----------


## h4y4sh1

I f she keep eating like that, you don't have to worry  :Smile:  
She's very beautiful too  :Smile:  congratz :Good Job:

----------


## pedipalps

Very nice and awesome pattern!

Congrats!

----------


## llovelace

Glad to see she's doing well  :Smile:

----------


## steveboos

What a great looking snake!! I wonder if some people would have threw that egg away since most of it was a slug, but you kept it and it payed off big time!! Good luck with her, hope she is gigantic in the future.

----------


## Pisces

mini bumblebee very nice

----------


## Louis Kirkland

> Six months later.


She's Gorgeous!  Congrats on getting some size on her.   :Good Job:

----------


## gcanibe

_She looks great now!!  Congratz socio"_

----------


## Subdriven

Any new pics??  she is a amazing bumblebee at any size!!

----------


## JLC

I don't know how I missed this thread!   :Surprised:   She may be petite, but she is absolutely stunning!!  Please continue to update us with pics!!!

----------


## Danounet

Wow! now that's a real transformer!  :Wink: 

Congratulations!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

6 months later and she's still only 62 grams! That's insane, but my god is she gorgeous!!!

----------


## Python Royale

That really is awesome! I've thrown out many eggs that looked like that one..... Goes to show what alittle faith can do.

Very good going on that one.


P.R

----------


## Brie

Absolutely amazing story and she's beautiful too! Can't wait to see her progress.

----------


## Mephys

She is amazing! I'm glad to see she is growing!

----------


## SquamishSerpents

more pics? i love this little one!

----------


## greghall

Very nice!

----------


## Gefu

In two months she had won 80 grams!!!

----------


## Lthv

Good lord! She is taking off now lol, she's still so pretty too  :Smile:

----------


## zina10

aw, please keep updating, I love this little gem  :Smile:

----------


## ClarkT

That is so cool! Great job on raising her. She's really a looker!

----------


## gcanibe

_she´s a beauty,  good job with her._

----------


## Subdriven

So  small and so clean!!

----------


## fredanthony

Wow. She is beautiful. Lol @ micro machine bumble bee. I think she'll be fine with frequent feedings. Good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

awesome to hear!

----------


## Tommy Sealock

> awesome to hear!


Now THAT is a bumblebee! What a good eater too! It is so cute how it takes her whole body to wrap up the mouse.

----------


## rdoyle

Love her Bee are my Fav. she was sooo tiny. what did you name her?

----------


## Emilio

> Six months later.



Congrats thats a beautiful Bee!!! I went through the same situation with my 09 Ivory he was about 15 grams he is now 700 ish and breeding two females for me this season. :Good Job:   Makes it all more fulfilling when you save them then they thrive.

And again she is hott one of the nicer bee's I've seen in awhile.

----------


## pedipalps

Lookin good and congrats!

----------


## h4y4sh1

Wow. that's really tiny. So glad it's feeding and growing up nicely  :Smile: .

----------


## Gefu



----------


## SlitherinSisters

She looks great! How many grams is she up to now?

----------


## stratus_020202

Wow. What a nice reduced pattern. She is one of the best I have seen. This is a great story. Yes, an update on weight!

----------


## Gefu

300 gramos. May 1st, 2011:

----------

_angllady2_ (05-01-2011),_BallsUnlimited_ (08-14-2011),dr del (05-01-2011),_purplemuffin_ (08-14-2011),_seeya205_ (05-01-2011),_shelliebear_ (05-02-2011),_Simple Man_ (05-01-2011),_spitzu_ (05-01-2011)

----------


## PghBall

Awesome!  What a difference,  She looks great! Great job with her!  :Good Job:

----------


## MakiMaki

She looks great!  I'm looking forward to the day when you post pics of her babies. :Sweeet:

----------


## spitzu

Beautiful  :Wink:

----------


## Simple Man

Wow, that's amazing! That's a snake I would keep forever. Not for sale  :Smile: 

Regards,

B

----------

_HypoPita_ (08-13-2011)

----------


## Homegrownscales

Wow that's awesome! She was in great hands! I'd keep her forever too 

----------


## freezingdwarf

I just read this post top to bottom.   And I was right  :Smile:   She will be fine.  What a great example of a quality breeder caring about his animals.   

I want her, but I agree, i would not sell her

GL

----------


## DC Reptiles

she looks amazing! I thought I was scared when having a 38 gram mojo girl, I couldn't imagine her even smaller then that. My girl is upto 125 grams now and never misses a meal.

----------


## mommanessy247

when there's a 1/2 bad egg like that does the snake* ONLY* develop/grow in the good part of it or will their bodies grow in the bad part of the egg as they develop?

----------


## crapwhereaminow

I love this thread! And I love getting updates on her. She's amazing!

----------


## reaper99

Great pics great snake I think she'll be ok if you ask me. Soo mexico city huh y que viva mexico cabrns 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Gefu

:Rolleyes2: 

And the story begins again!!! But now, with a mini Queen Bee:

----------


## Gefu



----------

_purplemuffin_ (08-14-2011)

----------


## tcutting

was that the 18g bumble bee that laid these eggs?

----------


## DellaF

Wow! Sorry you had this happen again. The first one turned out great I'm sure this little one will turn out the same. Such a pretty little thing.

----------


## DakotaB

Seems to me that u have a new sub species of bps. The mini Bs. haha Beautiful little ones u got there.

----------


## pinkeye714

hmm, how much is the female bumblebee who laid these eggs weigh? 

how much was the female who laid the bumblebee? just curious.  :Smile: 


love the minis. i think you should breed mini to mini and see if you can get ultra minis ahah

----------


## purplemuffin

I think it's kind of funny, most of these 'super small' bps we see are always stunning examples of the morph! Your bee was and is gorgeous, and this queen bee is very very pretty too! She looks like royalty! I hope she does as well as the bee!

----------


## Gefu

Good news. Mini Bumblebee is already mom.

 :Taz:

----------

_se7en_ (07-18-2015)

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

Con que morph la apariaste tienes fotos? :Rolleyes2:

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

Just curious :Smile:

----------


## gcanibe

Congratulations Mr Gefu

----------


## Spoons

I see the original photos of mini bumblebee no longer show up - do you still have any? I'm curious to see the little thing  :Smile:

----------

HospiceNHeartsRN (07-21-2015)

----------

